# Disney Vero Beach and Vistana Beach Club



## Bruce W (Jan 24, 2010)

A question from DW. Would anyone know if there are hair dryers in either, both, or neither of these resorts?

Thanks


----------



## Pro (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, there are hair dryers at Disney's Vero Beach resort.  There is one in the studio bathroom and also one in the Master bedroom bathroom of a 1 br. villa.  So if you get a 2 bedroom you will have 2 hair dryers.


----------



## Bruce W (Jan 24, 2010)

*Thanks and another question (2)*

Got confirmation for unit 28S, know anything about it?

Also, got a notice from RCI that a beach replenishment project starting that will cause noise and close one of the beaches. Any info there?

Thanks again


----------



## bogforce (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't answer your question but did notice that we stayed at these exact 2 resorts 2 winters ago.


----------



## Pro (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't know what 28S is since there is no building number 28 at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.  The beach work has started and will last for 6 weeks.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 25, 2010)

Pro said:


> Don't know what 28S is since there is no building number 28 at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.  The beach work has started and will last for 6 weeks.



Fate worked  out well for us this year. Decided to pass on our annual Easter/Spring Break trip to VB, since we'll be in HI this summer and we wanted to blow some of our new Wyndham points(they expire 6/30 and I didn't want to deposit 2 weeks worth of points). 

For once things worked out well. I know a bunch of DVC'ers are cancelling their VB trips this late winter/early spring.


----------



## Bruce W (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, having traded through RCI (almost a year ago), and airfare etc already paid for, cancelling not an option. Hey, it will still be warmer than here.


----------



## Pro (Jan 25, 2010)

Bruce,

Disney's Vero Beach Resort is a very nice resort.  It is small, so everything is close by.  It is right on the ocean, well actually next to it on the beach.  There are two sit down restaurants at the resort.  Also the Green Cabin Room bar and grill.  Spent a week last summer there.  Trust me, you won't be disappointed with this resort.

Here's a very nice slide show of Disney's Vero Beach Resort:

http://www.tagrel.com/Tours/DVC/Vero/VeroSlideShow.shtml


Joe


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 25, 2010)

Bruce W said:


> Thanks, having traded through RCI (almost a year ago), and airfare etc already paid for, cancelling not an option. Hey, it will still be warmer than here.



It will be fine Bruce, it's probably our favorite Disney resort, we actually own points there so we would have the "home resort priority" for Easter.

The slide at the pool is one of my 8yr olds favorites of all the Disney resorts.

Just get to the pool early to get a good spot.


----------



## Transit (Jan 26, 2010)

Unit 28S must be a general code for RCI traders I have the same unit # assigned.


----------



## Bruce W (Jan 26, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> It will be fine Bruce, it's probably our favorite Disney resort, we actually own points there so we would have the "home resort priority" for Easter.
> 
> The slide at the pool is one of my 8yr olds favorites of all the Disney resorts.
> 
> Just get to the pool early to get a good spot.



Another question, is there WiFi at the resort?

Thanks


----------



## bogforce (Jan 26, 2010)

When we were there winter before last they only had it in the lobby and pool area. They said they should have it in the rooms by that spring. Not sure if that happened. I think the Vistana Beach Club had it in the rooms but it was a plug in type.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 26, 2010)

Bruce W said:


> Another question, is there WiFi at the resort?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, they got it up and running just before Easter last year. At check in, ask for the code you need to log into the system. I think they change codes on Sunday, because we checked in on Saturday and I had 2.

It's free for DVC members, not sure about exchangers, but I think they might. I remember people complaining back when DVC was still with II.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 29, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Yes, they got it up and running just before Easter last year. At check in, ask for the code you need to log into the system. I think they change codes on Sunday, because we checked in on Saturday and I had 2.
> 
> It's free for DVC members, not sure about exchangers, but I think they might. I remember people complaining back when DVC was still with II.



We spent a great week there last May.  It was a nice relaxing vacation.  We NEVER left the resort!  I was surprised.  Great pool and beach area.  I hooked myself up with a bunch on the disboard and participated in a beach chair swap.  Worked out great - only $15 for two great chairs and an umbrella.  There rental chairs are very expensive.  Stop by Walmart and pick one up that you can leave there - cheaper!!

Anyway, yes they had Wi-Fi in all rooms.  Our unit has some spots that I couldn't pick up a signal - but eventually found out the bedroom area worked great.  They were supose to charge me $10 per day as because I traded in - but they gave me a DVC code and it ended up being free.


----------



## bogforce (Feb 1, 2010)

Bruce, 
  There a very good pizza joint / restaurant close to the Vistana resort. They have some really good deals on certain nights.


----------

